# Kitten Falling Asleep Eyes Open?!



## jo1234 (Mar 4, 2010)

My baby keeps falling asleep with his eyes wide open and his tongue hanging out! His eyes seem to be rolled to the back of his head so that only the whites are visible. 

It looks really odd and is a cross between cute and freaky!

Is he just chilled out and relaxed or do you think this is anything to worry about?

Thanks!


----------



## Simba9952 (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi jo1234, hhhmmm interesting. Cats can sleep with their eyes open and have no problems. If you've had a checkup at the vets recently then I'd say all's fine. If not, get him checked out (just in case).

If no health problems then you're ok and your cats that bit more unusual 
A quick search in Google brings up a couple of youtube vids concerning it. Quite funny :lol:


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

I dont think its anything to go running to your vet with, but I would mention it at your next routine checkup. I used to have a cat who often slept with his eyes open, and he often had eye infections and his third eye lid would become visible from time to time and would look quite sore. Its no big deal you just have to put some ointment in it. The vet said he often saw these kinds of things in cats who slept with their eyes open. However, this cat of mine went on to develop cherry-eye  which my vet had never ever seen in a cat (its a doggy ailment). The specialist eye vet who we took him to, had only came across it three times in cats in her whole career, while its a very common complaint in certain breeds of dogs. Did this all come from sleeping with his eyes open? Neither the vet or the eye-specialist could say. If you gently slip his eyes closed when he is asleep does he then keep them closed? Mine did, but I never knew if I was doing good or bad by closing them. And yes, it does look very funny! Talk about the lights out and no one being at home!


----------



## jo1234 (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks guys!

Had a wee look on youtube and there is def some funny videos!

I hope there's nothing wrong with him.

I haven't tried closing his eyes when he's been asleep I might and see what he does! He's going to be neutered in a couple of weeks so will definately make a point of asking the vet then.

Hopefully it'll be nothing to worry about and he's just a special wee kitty!lol


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

Im absolutely certain as I can be that its just quirky sleep behavior like snoring or drooling or sleep-talking  but mentioning it to your vet can do no harm.


----------

